# My Expobar & Sage Grinder Pro



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice setup, very nice looking machine 

What coffee have you been putting through them?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice. How do you find the SG pro in terms of grind quality with the Exp D L ?


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Wes78 said:


> Nice setup, very nice looking machine
> 
> What coffee have you been putting through them?


Thank you. It has mainly been Rave "The Italian Job" and a little bit of Union Roasted "Revelation".


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

lake_m said:


> Very nice. How do you find the SG pro in terms of grind quality with the Exp D L ?


Thank you. Im grinding between 14 and 10. I now grind into a container and use a fork to break any clumps up, load the pf and use a Chinese distribution tool to level the grinds. So far seems ok, but still practicing.....tend to only have weekend time so taking longer than I would like to get to grips with everything. So far seems up to the job, but nothing to compare it to, so maybe ignorance is bliss....


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

Note - I've change the feet which drop the machine about 15mm. They are also slidey which make it easy to move to fill.

The WeMo is great too, it's not got a time schedule, but I can turn it on from bed when I'm being lazy


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice set up, look good together


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice set-up

Rave signature is worth a try, just had a batch delivered also bought a naked portafilter (came with triple basket) for the expobar, my classic one didn't fit properly.

I went back to the single hole steam tip this morning... blimey, compared to the two hole it's slow... but probably in a good way. I've a 4 hole sitting around, but daren't fit it!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice setup ;-)


----------



## Ryan1664 (Jun 13, 2017)

Lovely looking combo


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Lovely - I'm really loving my new (to me) Expobar IV DB. It really is an excellent machine and I love how compact it is.


----------

